# Flashing wrench icon on gear display but no other symptoms (and no number)?



## stick (May 9, 2002)

I've read a few different things on this but nothing consistent. Car is a 2014 CC Sport w/DSG, 20k miles (probably a late 2014 build, features aligned w/2015 model).

Flashing wrench icon on gear display in instrument panel comes and goes (appears one day, gone the next, back another day). Trans is shifting fine and car is running well in general.

Stopped by a local dealer last week - service adviser never saw it before but said he wasn't concerned because no check-engine or epc light. When the problem disappeared the following day, I forgot about it. Today it was back. Again, no apparent issues shifting or otherwise.

Anyone else experience this in a CC?


----------



## blooze (Nov 30, 2015)

Sounds like the maintenance reminder for regularly scheduled service.


----------



## stick (May 9, 2002)

blooze said:


> Sounds like the maintenance reminder for regularly scheduled service.


That was also my first thought, but there's no number anywhere near the flashing wrench -and- the service info on the MFD in the instrument cluster shows I'm nowhere near service time.


----------



## blooze (Nov 30, 2015)

stick said:


> That was also my first thought, but there's no number anywhere near the flashing wrench -and- the service info on the MFD in the instrument cluster shows I'm nowhere near service time.


Some quick googling shows much debate about that wrench light and its correlation to service due (or past). If all else fails, there is the owners manual  It's a little concerning that the service adviser couldn't/didn't help you more though.


----------



## stick (May 9, 2002)

blooze said:


> Some quick googling shows much debate about that wrench light and its correlation to service due (or past). If all else fails, there is the owners manual  It's a little concerning that the service adviser couldn't/didn't help you more though.


Thanks blooze. I agree re: service adviser's response. Page 232 of owner's manual states:

*"Automatic transmission malfunction. <Wrench symbol> blinks, alternating with the selector lever indicator, for example (D)."*

That's exactly what is happening but it's certainly not occurring every time I drive. As of now, the flashing wrench hasn't appeared for at least the last 4-5 drives. I'd be much more concerned if 1) the car wasn't behaving well 2) flashing wrench appeared each time 3) I was out of warranty. Of course I hope this becomes one of those "here today, gone tomorrow and never reappears" issues but time will tell. In the meantime, maybe others will shed some light on this one.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

got me stumped here... SUBSCRIBED


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Did the dealer check the TCU for DTCs?


----------



## stick (May 9, 2002)

CC'ed said:


> Did the dealer check the TCU for DTCs?


No, I made just a brief stop at the local dealer that day because I wanted someone to see this odd flashing wrench. A svc adviser came outside, looked at the instrument cluster and said he wasn't concerned because 1) nothing else was lit 2) car was driving/shifting fine. 

It's now been at least a week since the mysterious flashing wrench last appeared (car is driven every day). If it happens again I'll have to make an appt and have dealer do some real diags on it.


----------

